
Pete Flint (Trulia, LastMinute) joins NFX Guild to power accelerator’s growth - jmorin007
https://medium.com/@peteflint/why-im-joining-nfx-guild-d73112d9c162#.5rpd5iloa
======
andrewkitchell
For those just hearing about NFX, it's a pretty fascinating team/story.

James Currier and the NFX team run an accelerator that is basically an expert
level boot-camp for teams specifically focused on Networks, Marketplaces (and
now, other verticals).

The team was way ahead of the inherent value of 'marketplace' & 'network'
focused teams, and I would highly recommend them as a resource to any young to
mid-stage team focused on marketplaces/networks/etc. (Note - they are industry
agnostic, focus specific). Very founder friendly, and good folks.

Also, I'm happy to answer questions for any founders looking for help
developing a marketplace/network.

(Full Disclosure - our team was in the first batch of the program.)

------
mfts0
Makes me really proud to be a lifetime member of NFX! Great addition to the
program. I'm jealous of the fall batch of startups! Pete is a great mentor

